# Michael Rabsilber: Violin concerto (1989)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

I am proud to announce the publication of the full score of the *violin concerto* (1989) by the German tenor *Michael Rabsilber* (1953-2013). As usual you can find score and a sound snippet on my website:

*https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/michael-rabsilber/*

And a short biography of Michael Rabsilber:

Michael Rabsilber was born on 8 September 1953 in Staßfurt (Germany). His father was a professional trombonist at the Stadttheater Magdeburg. After finishing school Michael Rabsilber first studied physics at the university of Leipzig, but soon decided to become a singer. So he switched to the Musikhochschule and studied under Eva Fleischer.

Michael Rabsilber gave his debut as Fenton in Nicolai's "The Merry Wives of Windsor" at the Bergtheater in Thale and was already a member of the ensemble of the Stadttheater in Halle/Saale during his study years. In 1982 he had a guest performance at the Komische Oper Berlin and became member of this company from 1983 to 1996. In that time Michael Rabsilber established himself as one of the most distinguished tenor voices in Germany. For example he sang the Anastasio in the legendary production of Händel's "Giustino" by Harry Kupfer, and had guest performances at the Semperoper Dresden as Zivny in Janacek's "Osud" as well as Narraboth in Strauss' "Salome" in Amsterdam. Beside his opera career Michael Rabsilber was also a renowned concert singer and composer. Following a long illness Michael Rabsilber died on 30 January 2013 in Berlin.


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

Surprisingly it didn't take very long to get permissions for publication from all performers of the world premiere, that I can say now there is a *complete recording of the world premiere* available on my website:

https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/michael-rabsilber/

So now you can listen to the concerto and read along with the score!

Enjoy!
Tobias


----------

